# Clausing Mill #8520  removal of elevating shaft



## razinman (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi All,

                     I'm in the process of dismantling my Clausing Mill, I removed the knee with elevating shaft (crank)
 and the supporting screw(part#696-013). There are some gears and bearings inside of the knee which is difficult to remove in order to clean them up.
                     If any one has done this or knows how to accomplish this Please let me know, otherwise I'll try
to clean it the best I can before assembling it again.

           Thanks........Raz


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Raz,

My advice is to flip through the pages of this brand specific forum, I believe there are a couple of disassembly/reassembly posts outlining the steps you are after...I know I found a couple today. If not, I know I have seen a few by just googling "Clausing 8520 mill". You might have to find the specific ones....let me see if I can find a link for you. Good luck!

V/r,

Chayse


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Raz,

I took a quick at google and couldn't locate the thread I was after...do you have the parts schematic? If so, it breaks down the knee on one of the pages and looks to be a straight forward removal....although it looks as if the gear is held on by a roll pin. after that is a bearing and 3 associated snap rings. I can give you specific part numbers , if need be. Hope this helps!


----------



## razinman (Jan 13, 2017)

Chayse,     There is a roll pin on the gear of the shaft with the crank handle, I removed it plus a hex screw that holds the  sleeve of the shaft in place. The shafts
  didn't budge, I also Googled it. A few guys took apart the knee, I tried to get some info from them but so far no reply.
     If nothing works I'll just clean around it as best as possible.

  Thanks for  your help.........Regards  Raz


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

How about the snap rings? The parts diagram refers to them as 'retainers'...looks as if their are 3...then the shaft will slide out from the sleeve.


----------



## razinman (Jan 14, 2017)

Chayse,    I saw the retainer rings, I tried to get to them out once, it seemed to be physically impossible to get to them BUT, I will try again.
     Thanks so much for you for your concern, I'll keep you posted

     Regards.........Raz


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 14, 2017)

I've had the knee off of the column on my 8520, but never disassembled the knee at all. Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## GrizzlyBagWorks (Mar 14, 2017)

This might be a little late but you need to remove the roll pin from the bevel gear.  Then remove all the components (2 roll pins) on the outside of the knee.  At that point you'll see a bearing with a small snap ring on the shaft and then a large snap ring on the perimeter of the bearing.  Remove the large snap ring.   Once that one is remove you'll need to either get inside the knee and tap the shaft out or grab the end of the exposed shaft on the outside of the knee and pull.  Those bearings are a slip fit on the OD and a press fit on the shaft.  Pull the shaft out far enough enough the outer bearing is exposed.  Look inside the and you'll see a second large snap ring about a 1/4" behind the first.  You'll need to remove that one.  Once that's out you can pull the rest of the shaft straight out.  The bearings are held on the shaft by a press fit and located with the ID snap rings.  

Short of it: 
1) Remove bevel gear and out components (3 roll pins total) 
2) Remove large snap ring in front of outer bearing
3) Pull shaft out until outer bearing is free and remove 2nd large snap ring (these effectively sandwich the outer bearing)
4) Pull shaft out completely.   
5) Have a beer and rejoice


----------



## razinman (Mar 15, 2017)

GR,
          Thank you for the input, but I completed the project a couple of weeks ago,  cleaned, painted & re-assembled.

                 Regards...........Raz


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 17, 2017)

For future reference to someone trying to dismantle their 8520, here's a couple YouTube video series that might help,








The first is a restoration video. The second is a DRO install, but the guy ends up basically dismantling the entire table and knee in effort to get the table off for drilling scale mount holes.
A bit long winded with many segments, but he shows a lot of his trials and tribulations dismantling his mill.


----------

